# An Amazing Research - A Must Read



## Neutral Singh (Nov 3, 2004)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by itslef but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Arvind (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

oh thats so true. I read the complete para without any place, and kept on replacing the mis-spelt words with the correct ones unconsciously


----------



## etinder (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

lots of research has gone into it..selective perceptions, figure ground, part and whole relationships and what not......


----------



## Arvind (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*



			
				etinder said:
			
		

> selective perceptions, figure ground, part and whole relationships and what not......


I have no idea what you are talking about.. etinder ji  

u keep on hitting us with some terms, which are so out-of-world for me at least.

Care to tell more about these in simple words?


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

i heard about that somewhere i think in a magazine or something, i thinkm that is very interesting


----------



## etinder (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

i guess i shud create a separate thread abt perceptions..if u think other people on the forums wud also be interested in it.

for start 
world around us is nothing but our perceptions. and we can define perception as interpreting or giving meaning to the stimulus/stimuli or information received through our sensory inputs. or in simple words giving meaning to everything or anything around us.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

Etinder Ji, it would be better if you could create another thread about perceptions... well, talking about perceptions, how about this for a perception... 

*Ancient Egyptians believed the heart was the center of intelligence and emotion. They also thought so little of the brain that during mummification, they removed the brain entirely from bodies.*


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

Dear Neutral singhji 

That was good one as i always wondered why they used to did so ( Pith the brain out) but now I it was fair enough as they thought the heart to be doing all the work


----------



## ravisingh (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

Etinder,

I would love to see you start a thread on perception.  Please do!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*



			
				Aman Singh said:
			
		

> Etinder Ji, it would be better if you could create another thread about perceptions... well, talking about perceptions, how about this for a perception...
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians believed the heart was the center of intelligence and emotion. They also thought so little of the brain that during mummification, they removed the brain entirely from bodies.*


but i thought they removed ALL the soft tissues...brains, heart, liver, intestines etc..as these contain a lot of water and rot easily.

The comment about the HEART is right though... the MALAYS in my country also believe all emotions/intelligence etc reside in the HATI (HEART) which by the way is NOT the "heart" we all know...the one beating mass of muscle in the chest...as in heart attack !!!..to the Malays ... "Heart" Hati is the LIVER... HOW about THAT ???

jarnail Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: An amazing research : a must read...*

hati possibly refers to the seat of the spirit
 centre point of being

 in martial arts and yoga the solar plexus is this point 

 when meditating focus on this area
 imagine it opening and releasing.

 the above research is great!!
 anyone ever tried photoreading
 thoery being when you look around the room etc. you don't need to register each chair, table, walls etc for your mind to build up picture.
 so when you read why do we only read one word at a time.
 our minds have amazing capacity to process information and focus energy.
 these methods are being the west by CIA and management thoeries, and acclerated learning techniques.
 these are just rehashed old ideas guess where from

 i think about time we got together and presented eastern wisdom in scientific methodology. 
 between all the different branches there is some amazing insights into the nature of the universe. the world needs these right now!
 problems we face together can only be overcome be learning from each other and not sitting so stubbornly on our theory.


----------

